# 1990 38' Jeanneau 1100 Espace, wanting to take the plunge?



## mandomexi (Jan 20, 2013)

So I think I found her but I can't find enough literature on her to really know if she's worth while.

She's a 1990 38' Jeanneau 1100 Espace, http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...access=Public&listing_id=75484&url=&imc=pg-fs 
and there's not many like her for sale to really compare. So I'm calling on the wealth of knowledge here to guide me in the right direction.

I really want her but like my mother use to tell me...actually she still tells me. "Mi hijo, she is no good for you"

I need to know if she is no good for me?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Interesting boat.. I've noticed her before on YW..

Briand is a recognized designer so the hull is probably a decent one. She looks well cared for in the pictures but you really need a first hand look to be sure (and to know that the pictures reflect the current state of affairs)

One thing about any 'pilothouse' style boats is that the steering station below necessarily takes away from space that a non pilothouse boat of similar size would put to better use. This often creates 'crowding' in boats under say 40 feet. I think with this one you really need to get on board to see how well that arrangement actuallyworks.

She won't be the 'prettiest' girl at the dance, the house is a bit odd looking to my eye but YMMV... for me the 'row-away' factor is quite low for this boat. However there seems to be some practical features too, and if everything works it's relatively well equipped.

She has a self tacking jib setup.. together with the pilothouse feature that's a pretty good shorthanded/foul weather setup - so for much of the year a pretty decent PNW boat.

If this is the type of boat you're after it's probably worth a look.. do keep in mind that unusual/rare boats will always suffer a bit of a resale penalty - on the flip side the same statement applies to the current seller....


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Pretty good designer and builder. The boarding platform and self-tacking jib are _Big _plusses.

As long as it surveys out well for the asking price, I would say Go for it! I have seen this boat up close, and, to me, it looks better than it does in pictures.

And, as to general look, well, maybe not as pretty as some, but that really is 100% subjective.

(Our own boat's design is more from the "form follows function" end of the spectrum, but she is very fast and we like her looks just fine -- including when rowing away!) 

Loren


----------



## boating2go (Jul 12, 2012)

The pictures make it look really nice and with 52 of them they give you a great view of the whole boat. The only thing I would worry about space wise with the helm station as Faster stated above.

I had a Jeanneau Sun Odyssey and really liked the boat. Only sold it because my wife became really ill. I think they are good boats.

I have a salon somewhat like the Jeanneau you are looking at and love it. You have plenty of light and good visibility.

I suggest you go look at it to see if you like it. Then if you decide to purchase make sure you get a good survey. Also, do an engine survey and rigging survey.


----------



## mandomexi (Jan 20, 2013)

Well I get that aesthetics is subjective..."One man's trash is another man's treasure" (it kinda works ;P). I think it has nice lines that make it looks like its moving while just sitting there. 

Placeing my feelings aside. I'm looking for something that I can someday take to the Caribbean, and then to the mediterranean. From what I've read she is right around the smallest boat you want to take across the ocean. Obviously you can take smaller but for a "comfortable" ride you want something over 37'. Again this is only what I've read and been told. 

So that being said she doesn't even come close to being ready to do that. At least thats what I think, in that there no solar panels, no windgenerator, no life raft, not really sure what the heating situation is, no BBQ...what I'm saying is there is still alot of money I'll need to bleed out to get her where I need her to be. 

I don't plan a offering full asking price but thats still not going to cover all the additional cost for what I want to do. That, coupled with the all the boat out there that are already better equiped makes me hesitate and contemplate jumping up in price range and getting a boat thats already out fitted and ready to go. 

On the flip side getting a boat that isn't out fitted would allow me to do it the way I want to. I'm just not sure if that out wieghs the cost?


----------



## mandomexi (Jan 20, 2013)

One other question. When is the best time of year to buy a boat?


----------



## mandomexi (Jan 20, 2013)

Any one have a good contact for a surveyor I can count on to be on my side?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

mandomexi said:


> One other question. When is the best time of year to buy a boat?


When you find a boat you think you like.

If you find a boat you like in the middle of winter, even better.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

mandomexi said:


> Well I get that aesthetics is subjective..."One man's trash is another man's treasure" (it kinda works ;P). I think it has nice lines that make it looks like its moving while just sitting there.
> 
> Placeing my feelings aside. I'm looking for something that I can someday take to the Caribbean, and then to the mediterranean. From what I've read she is right around the smallest boat you want to take across the ocean. Obviously you can take smaller but for a "comfortable" ride you want something over 37'. Again this is only what I've read and been told.
> 
> ...


One thing to remember about ANY boat over 10 or 15 years old is that most of the old added-on systems are at the end of their design life. Also that when you buy "cruising gear" (expensive stuff and complicated stuff installed and maintained (?!) by Posidon-knows-who), there's only a 50/50 chance on a good day that it was the right product and installed correctly by the prior owner.

So don't lead yourself astray by focusing very much on that old "cruising gear" -- look first at basic quality and design of the boat in question.
For instance, any unknown liferaft over about 15 years old might as well be "free"......


I will always stipulate that some (1%) of the boats for sale actually ARE in _sailaway condition_.... maybe 2% on a good day.

Best by far to get a good price on a good quality boat with very little gear on it. Then put on only what YOU need, installed properly.


Happy hunting,
Loren


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I was on one of these last summer, do not recall if it was THIS model or one of the other sized espace's from that era. For e frankly, a bit cut up interior wise. Hard to get around.
The wood work is very much like my 85 jeanneau Arcadia, still very solid etc at this time. Easy to pull apart per say and work with.

An "ISSUE" that seems to plaque a lot of boats from this time period, is the foam backed vinyl hull/ceiling liner. The foam rots, so you may/will need to replace it sooner than later. There is a thread or two at this site, or you can see my fun HERE
With a 5.5' draft, my swag is that is a shoal draft version vs a deep keel one. 
Espace 1100 Sailboat JEANNEAU shipyard, boatbuilder for sailing : sailboat, dinghy, powerboat racing boat cruising fishing yachting
that last link will get you to Jeanneau's main site, along with some info and an owners manual. 
Then go to http://jeanneau.tripod.com/ if you want to paruse some other info on Jeanneau also.

As far as "IF" this is the right boat, I think the one persons treasure, is another persons junk is a good way to put it. I have enjoyed my boat, the people that have the Espace that were moored across from me have enjoyed there boat. I have to admit, I did not like the feel of this cabin setup personally. Only you will know if you like it, could be worth the 3 hr trip to portland to check it out if you think this style of boat would work for you.

marty


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

If you were going to be doing local.....I'd jump at THIS ONE! nancy has owned it since new, well taken care of from what I can tell etc.

If you have a few more dollars, and want to take off literally tomorrow, check out ruby slippers this is the local jeannea dealers personal boat that he and family did a round the pacific rim trip on. Been to Alaska and back a couple of times. It's LITERALLY, ready to go. But it is 6time more money than the Espace. Which would work too.....I would have to do some more digging to see if these early DS versions from Jeanneau were ment to cross oceans per say.

if you want another newer Jeanneau model, and can go a bit higher, this SO37 has a pretty good rep for going across oceans etc also. But twice the initial funds or there abouts.....

Marty


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: 1990 38' Jeanneau 1100 Espace*

The boat in question is reportedly "sold"...
I wonder if the OP did indeed purchase it?

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...sturl=rivercitysailing&&ywo=rivercitysailing&

LB


----------



## NJBoatDad (Apr 2, 2013)

Would love to have a 38' Jeanneau 1100 Espace. Do let us know if you end up purchasing it? Have you found a good surveyor yet?


----------

